# Schweizer Gilde - Ist ein Interesse da?



## Belgàrath (24. März 2010)

Hallo ihr Eidgenossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dreimal dürft ihr raten. Jepp, ich bin ein Schweizer und da ich regelmässig raide und oft das TS benutze bin ich immer gezwungen, mich in dem Schriftdeutsch zu unterhalten. Meist stinkt es mir, sodass ich oft gar nix mehr sagen. Vllt sind auch einige froh darüber... ^^ 

Ab und zu ist mal ein Landsmann oder -frau im TS mit dem man endlich mal dialekt quatschen kann. 

Da kam mir die Idee, wie es wäre, eine Gilde zu gründen, in der hauptsächlich Schweizer vertreten sind. Nicht-Schweizer dürfen da selbstverständlich auch rein, nur sollten diese dialekt verstehen. Die Gilde kann heissen: 

- Die Eidgenossen (hab auf Malorne eine Ein-Mann-Gilde) 
- Schweizer Kampfkühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Die Wächter Helvetiens 
- oder wie auch immer.... 

Jetzt frage ich mal im Forum nach, ob überhaupt ein Interesse und auch Engagement da ist, um so eine Gilde zu gründen und wer da alles mithelfen will. 
Ausrichtung ob Quest- oder Raidgilde und auf welchem Server, Server-Transfer oder absoluter Neuanfang, da hab ich überhaupt noch gar keinen Plan. Ich bin aber für gute Ideen und Mithelfer dankbar, die ihre Meinung hier reinposten. 

Mal schauen was aus dieser Idee wird. 

Gruss Belgàrath


----------



## Darkules (26. April 2010)

Belgàrath schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Eidgenossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Darkules (26. April 2010)

Hallöchen du...

Dis Agebot isch intressant.

Chönntet ja mal in Kontakt trete

Gruess


----------



## charly-sue (28. April 2010)

lol d schwiizer hend ma wieder n ägschtraa wurscht wie immer xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

höhö

eeehm jhoa kuuli idee so näbe bi no 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkules (30. April 2010)

Hehe...

Jaja diä cheibe Schwyzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belgàrath auf wellem server häsch es denn dir vorgstellt???

gruess


----------



## Swissler (30. April 2010)

Also ich bin immer froh, wänns ruhig im TS isch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich meinti es git vill Schwiizergilde. Suech eifach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. E Raidgilde nur mit Schwiizer isch mir leider nöd bekannt, aber Casualplayergilde gits vill mit Schwiizer.

Ich sälber bin au innere Schwiizergilde (50% Hochdütschsprächendi) und wämer under üs sind wird Mundart gred, aber mit dütsche Kollege switsched mr wieder uf hochdütsch. Schad ja nüt^^ Gsehs als gratis Wiiterbildig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



holy greets


----------



## Darkules (1. Mai 2010)

Aber wär sicher cool so ä reiniSchwyzer Gilde uf Bei stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkules (2. Mai 2010)

Und wäre das Intresse jetzt da oder nicht???


----------



## Rotel (31. Mai 2010)

Auwä scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parkway (31. Mai 2010)

Wär ou debi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jin0x (31. Mai 2010)

Wär e Überlegig wert...


----------



## Rotel (2. Juni 2010)

Na das sind doch schomal einigi. 

Wär het jetzt da ernsthaft Interesse?


----------



## Parkway (2. Juni 2010)

ich, emmerno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uf welem realm? be uf nerathor und wett eigentlech ned wäg^^ super ally/horde verhältnis, sehr guet bevölkeret aber es het no nie warteschlange gä.

und pls Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parkway (10. Juni 2010)

lasst den thread nicht untergehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Juni 2010)

go go ihr schweizer da draussen. hab selbst mal ca. 2,5 jahre inner schweiz geschafft also ich hätt damit kein problem^^ wohn ehh inner nähe zur schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebularis (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen



Ich habe schon vor einiger zeit eine Schweizer-Gilde auf dem Server Ulduar gegründet.

Der Name der Gilde ist „Swiss Soldiers"

Die Gilde ist momentan eher ein „Liebhaberobjekt" von meinem Bruder und mir.

Wir wollten damals eine „richtige" Schweizer-Gilde gründen, hatten zum Start auch gleich sechs Schweizer Mitglieder. Leider bleib es bei den sechs und in der Zwischenzeit sind wir sogar nur noch drei. Einer hat die Gilde verlassen und die beiden anderen spielen kein WoW mehr.
Bei Interesse von mehreren Spielern/innen würde ich das Projekt wider aktiv aufnehmen.


Momentaner stand der Gilde:

3 Mitglieder
3 Bankfächer (viele Mats)
Wappenröcke

Es gäbe in der Gilde auch noch diverse Jobs zu vergeben wie:

Raidleiter/in
Finanzchef/in
Anwerber/in
Medienchef/in (TS/Forum)

So nun bin ich mal gespannt, ob jemand Interesse hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------

